# Stuff and Things > Sights and Sounds >  Ideologic music

## kilgram

Music that links/fits perfectly with your ideology

----------


## kilgram



----------

Network (03-02-2013)

----------


## kilgram

A las Barricadas - Anarchist song during the Spanish Civil War



And Hijos del Pueblo 



En la Plaza de mi pueblo (In the square of my village) ( this song would like you @Rina_Dragonborn)


Lyrics of the last song:
In my town square 
said the master journeyman 
our children will be born﻿ 
with a raised fist. 

And this land that is not mine 
this land which is the master's 
the irrigation with my sweat 
the work with my hands.

But tell me mate 
if this land is the master's 
because we've never seen (him)
working on the plow. 

With my plow furrows open﻿ 
I write with my plow 
Pages on earth 
of misery and sweat.

----------


## Network



----------

kilgram (03-02-2013)

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

Well, I have one, but YouTube doesn't.

----------


## kilgram

> Well, I have one, but YouTube doesn't.


Youtube does not have the song that you wanted? Weird, really weird. Normally in youtube you can find all songs, even from absolutely unknown people.

----------


## Network

"Old Money" by Omar Rodríguez-López


"The Power of Myth" – 5:29"How to Bill the Bilderberg Group" – 3:27"Population Council's Wet Dream" – 6:17"Private Fortunes" – 4:12"Trilateral Commission as Dinner Guests" – 4:51"1921" – 1:35"Family War Funding (Love Those Rothschilds)" – 3:55"Vipers in the Bosom" – 1:49"I Like the Rockefellers' First Two Records, but After That..." – 4:31"Old Money" – 9:18
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Old_Money_(album)

----------

kilgram (03-02-2013)

----------


## kilgram

I like the music that you listen  :Smile:

----------


## garyo

ArtistLyricssee allAlbumsPicturesVideosAwards
 *Walk On The Wild Side Lyrics* *Lou Reed* Holly came from Miami, F.L.A. Hitch-hiked her way across the U.S.A. Plucked her eyebrows on the way Shaved her legs and then he was a she She says, "Hey babe, take a walk on the wild side" He said, "Hey honey, take a walk on the wild side" 
Candy came from out on the island In the backroom she was everybody's darlin' But she never lost her head Even when she was giving head She says, "Hey babe, take a walk on the wild side" He said, "Hey babe, take a walk on the wild side" 
And the colored girls go Doo do doo, doo do doo, doo do doo 
Little Joe never once gave it away Everybody had to pay and pay A hustle here and a hustle there New York City's the place where they said "Hey babe, take a walk on the wild side" I said, "Hey Joe, take a walk on the wild side" 
Sugar plum fairy came and hit the streets Lookin' for soul food and a place to eat Went to the Apollo, you should've seen 'em go go go They said, "Hey sugar, take a walk on the wild side" I said, "Hey babe, take a walk on the wild side" Alright, huh 
Jackie is just speeding away Thought she was James Dean for a day Then I guess she had to crash Valium would have helped that bash She said, "Hey babe, take a walk on the wild side" I said, "Hey honey, take a walk on the wild side" 
And the colored girls say Doo do doo, doo do doo, doo do doo







Read more: LOU REED - WALK ON THE WILD SIDE LYRICS

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

_The world is dyin' the world is cryin' 
world goes blind while the boy is lying
The house is burnin the children mourning their father's death 
while world it keeps turning


One more day of pain has passed 
while he lies in the sand on his back 
lookin' through the cracks in the sky sunsets 
and all drowns in twilight


The desert stretches on for one more day
The girl pleads to him don't go away
His lips they move but got nothing to say 
stares blankly threw her face 
recollection of his brothers as they played


The world is black the earth is cracked 
a child with no arms lyin on his back 
no where to go in the middle of this cold 
in the middle of this earth spinnin out of control


Did i have moments that were worth living for 
i took the gun they gave me through it down on the floor 
they chopped off my arms threw me out of the door 
I am a murderer


I'm runnin in the desert runnin into the the sun 
runnin out of blood and I'm goin' numb 
I'm runnin and you're runnin 
and we're runnin and we're runnin' on empty


I'm runnin in this maze till i reach the sea 
my heart burns up inside of me 
burnt and charred from this desert heat 
my heart burns up inside of me 


and the pain with in is the pain outside 
the desert right here is a reflection of my life 
just as brutal as i am the sun me and the desert we are one 
i am a murderer


Only the dead souls know i'm alive 
they want me to lie down by their side 
these are the demons that passed through my life 
that killed me over a thousand times


I don't run i don't flee i don't fight 
i don't make fun but don't flex my might
i don't act dumb but don't shine my light 
i sit down on the ground till the time is right


They seek my demise and rely 
on my dark side to give into the night 
all those desperate ghosts stuck souls trapped in black holes 
became wearwolves stolen souls wanna see me bleed


It's a new day a new way, 
it's gone it's dooms day for those who hold on to old ways
your grip is so strong you choke and you swallow 
and leave the place torn 
so tread lightly no need to fight me 
no need to be right it's so frightening 
soul like dust and flash like lightning 
i slip through your grip cause you hold so tightly 
i didn't stop nah i'm just becoming 
i'm not finished nah i'm just arriving
i'm not done don't know where i'm going 
not afraid not to know and keep growing 
once you know you're dead and not living 
and that's the wisdom to know while you're breathing_

----------


## Network

Good lyrics, TRAT.  





Cry for the children who die
For the ones who hang below the bridge are punished for their crimes
Hate, and dont you hesitate
For they take the world by storm in bombing runs and kill for their mandate

We are the ones who watch, we write in every law
We bring the hammer down and crush you big or small

Bow, for the end is now
For your eyes have swollen shut, and killed your life so long you live in doubt
Crawl to the terrible fall
When your reasons give away to torture you, theres nothing left at all

We are the final wall; we pinpoint all your flaws
We break the hourglass and cut you with the shards

----------


## Guest

_
Fuck tha police
Comin straight from the underground
Young nigga got it bad cuz I'm brown
And not the other color so police think
They have the authority to kill a minority

Fuck that shit, cuz I ain't tha one
For a punk muthafucka with a badge and a gun
To be beatin on, and throwin in jail
We could go toe to toe in the middle of a cell

Fuckin with me cuz I'm a teenager
With a little bit of gold and a pager
Searchin my car, lookin for the product
Thinkin every nigga is sellin narcotics

You'd rather see me in the pen
Then me and Lorenzo rollin in the Benzo
Beat tha police outta shape
And when I'm finished, bring the yellow tape
To tape off the scene of the slaughter
Still can't swallow bread and water

I don't know if they fags or what
Search a nigga down and grabbin his nuts
And on the other hand, without a gun they can't get none
But don't let it be a black and a white one
Cuz they slam ya down to the street top
Black police showin out for the white cop

Ice Cube will swarm
On any muthafucka in a blue uniform
Just cuz I'm from the CPT, punk police are afraid of me
A young nigga on a warpath
And when I'm finished, it's gonna be a bloodbath
Of cops, dyin in LA
Yo Dre, I got somethin to say

Fuck the police (4X)_

----------

Network (03-02-2013)

----------


## Guest

And how I think about the American people:



_
This time the bullet cold rocked you
A yellow ribbon instead of a swastika
Nothin' profitable about your propaganda
Fools follow rules when the set commands you
Said it was blue
When the blood was red
That's how you got a bullet blasted through your head

Blasted through your head
Blasted through your head

I give a shout out to the living dead
Who stood and watched as the feds cold centralized
So serene on the screen
You was mesmerised
Cellular phones soundin' a death tone
Corporations cold
Turn you to stone before you realise
They load the clip in omnicolour
Said they pack the 9, they fire at their prime time
Sleeping gas, every home was like Alcatraz
And motherfuckers lost their minds

Just victims of the in-house drive-by
They say jump, you say how high
Just victims of the in-house drive-by
They say jump, you say how high

Run it!

Just victims of the in-house drive-by
They say jump, you say how high
Just victims of the in-house drive-by
They say jump, you say how high

Checka, checka, check it out
They load the clip in omnicolour
Said they pack the 9, they fire it at prime time
Sleeping gas, every home was like Alcatraz
And motherfuckers lost their minds

No escape from the mass mind rape
Play it again jack and then rewind the tape
And then play it again and again and again
Until your mind is locked in
Believin' all the lies that they're tellin' you
Buyin' all the products that they're sellin' you
They say jump and you say how high
You're brain-dead
You've gotta fuckin' bullet in your head

Just victims of the in-house drive-by
They say jump, you say how high
Just victims of the in-house drive-by
They say jump, you say how high

Uggh! Yeah! Yea!

(You're) Standin' in line
Believin' the lies
(You're) bowin' down to the flag
You got a bullet in your head

(You're) Standin' in line
Believin' the lies
(You're) Bowin' down to the flag
You got a bullet in your head

A bullet in your head 
A bullet in your head
A bullet in your head
A bullet in your head
A bullet in your head
A bullet in your head
A bullet in your head
A bullet in your head
A bullet in your head!
A bullet in your head!
A bullet in your head!
A bullet in your head!
A bullet in your head!
A bullet in your head!
A bullet in your head!
You've gotta bullet in ya fuckin' head!_

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

_War, huh, yeahWhat is it good for
Absolutely nothing
Uh-huh
War, huh, yeah
What is it good for
Absolutely nothing
Say it again, y'all
War, huh, good God
What is it good for
Absolutely nothing
Listen to me
Ohhh, war, I despise
Because it means destruction
Of innocent lives
War means tears
To thousands of mothers eyes
When their sons go to fight
And lose their lives
I said, war, huh
Good God, y'all
What is it good for
Absolutely nothing
Say it again
War, whoa, Lord
What is it good for
Absolutely nothing
Listen to me
War, it ain't nothing
But a heartbreaker
War, friend only to the undertaker
Ooooh, war
It's an enemy to all mankind
The point of war blows my mind
War has caused unrest
Within the younger generation
Induction then destruction
Who wants to die
Aaaaah, war-huh
Good God y'all
What is it good for
Absolutely nothing
Say it, say it, say it
War, huh
What is it good for
Absolutely nothing
Listen to me
War, huh, yeah
What is it good for
Absolutely nothing
Uh-huh
War, huh, yeah
What is it good for
Absolutely nothing
Say it again y'all
War, huh, good God
What is it good for
Absolutely nothing
Listen to me
War, it ain't nothing but a heartbreaker
War, it's got one friend
That's the undertaker
Ooooh, war, has shattered
Many a young mans dreams
Made him disabled, bitter and mean
Life is much to short and precious
To spend fighting wars these days
War can't give life
It can only take it away
Ooooh, war, huh
Good God y'all
What is it good for
Absolutely nothing
Say it again
War, whoa, Lord
What is it good for
Absolutely nothing
Listen to me
War, it ain't nothing but a heartbreaker
War, friend only to the undertaker
Peace, love and understanding
Tell me, is there no place for them today
They say we must fight to keep our freedom
But Lord knows there's got to be a better way
Ooooooh, war, huh
Good God y'all
What is it good for
You tell me
Say it, say it, say it, say it
War, huh
Good God y'all
What is it good for
Stand up and shout it
Nothing_

----------


## Network

Absolutely nothing
Good God yall

That's a lot of repeated lyrics.  

Vietnam created some great music, but now the atrocities are no longer televised and the state propaganda is stronger.  The warriors volunteer instead of being drafted, and we have warfare from a long distance instead of direct confrontations.

----------

Fearandloathing (03-03-2013)

----------


## garyo

I'm quite fond of Mary's lamb.

----------



----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

*Surprised no one posted this yet...*




_Paranoia is in bloom, The PR transmissions will resume, 
They'll try to push drugs that keep us all dumbed down, 
And hope that we will never see the truth around
(So come on)
Another promise, another scene, 
Another packaged lie to keep us trapped in greed, 
And all the green belts wrapped around our minds, 
And endless red tape to keep the truth confined
(So come on)


They will not force us, 
They will stop degrading us, 
They will not control us, 
We will be victorious
(So come on)


Interchanging mind control, 
Come let the revolution take it's toll, 
If you could flick a switch and open your third eye, 
You'd see that
We should never be afraid to die
(So come on)


Rise up and take the power back, 
It's time the fat cats had a heart attack, 
You know that their time's coming to an end, 
We have to unify and watch our flag ascend


They will not force us, 
They will stop degrading us, 
They will not control us, 
We will be victorious
So come on


They will not force us, 
They will stop degrading us, 
They will not control us, 
We will be victorious_

----------

Network (03-02-2013)

----------


## Network

Great song.

They will not FORCE US

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (03-02-2013)

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

_Well, you wonder why I always dress in black,Why you never see bright colors on my back,
And why does my appearance seem to have a somber tone.
Well, there's a reason for the things that I have on.


I wear the black for the poor and the beaten down,
Livin' in the hopeless, hungry side of town,
I wear it for the prisoner who has long paid for his crime,
But is there because he's a victim of the times.


I wear the black for those who never read,
Or listened to the words that Jesus said,
About the road to happiness through love and charity,
Why, you'd think He's talking straight to you and me.


Well, we're doin' mighty fine, I do suppose,
In our streak of lightnin' cars and fancy clothes,
But just so we're reminded of the ones who are held back,
Up front there ought 'a be a Man In Black.


I wear it for the sick and lonely old,
For the reckless ones whose bad trip left them cold,
I wear the black in mournin' for the lives that could have been,
Each week we lose a hundred fine young men.


And, I wear it for the thousands who have died,
Believen' that the Lord was on their side,
I wear it for another hundred thousand who have died,
Believen' that we all were on their side.


Well, there's things that never will be right I know,
And things need changin' everywhere you go,
But 'til we start to make a move to make a few things right,
You'll never see me wear a suit of white.


Ah, I'd love to wear a rainbow every day,
And tell the world that everything's OK,
But I'll try to carry off a little darkness on my back,
'Till things are brighter, I'm the Man In Black.


_

----------


## Calypso Jones



----------


## Calypso Jones



----------


## Calypso Jones



----------


## kilgram

Стенька Разинь

----------



----------


## kilgram



----------


## Guest

The images are very powerful as they show Soviet pics that people in the West don't often see.

----------

kilgram (03-03-2013)

----------


## kilgram

Рина, уже посмотрела серял Девять Жизней Нестора Махно?

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> The images are very powerful as they show Soviet pics that people in the West don't often see.


Awesome song, even if I have no idea what they are saying  :Tongue:

----------


## Fearandloathing

> Absolutely nothing
> Good God yall
> 
> That's a lot of repeated lyrics.  
> 
> Vietnam created some great music, but now the atrocities are no longer televised and the state propaganda is stronger.  The warriors volunteer instead of being drafted, and we have warfare from a long distance instead of direct confrontations.


Nope


We don't even see the body bags comin home.

----------


## Fearandloathing

The lyrics need a stretch beyond the superficial about the fashion business...but it suits the purpose........

It's about taking back what is ours..





and the reason we need to take it back..




These lyrics have never been more apt....

"nobody's right if everybody's wrong...."

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

This was originally a Tears for Fears song, but I prefer Gary Jules' version because it's slower and a little more poignant.

----------


## Guest

> Awesome song, even if I have no idea what they are saying


Zlo = Evil

It is about the evils of governments

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> Zlo = Evil
> 
> It is about the evils of governments


Well, they chose the perfect government to illustrate the song, that's for sure.

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

Here's a good one.




_I’m a flag waving patriotic nephew of my Uncle SamA rough riding fighting Yankee man
I love mom and apple pie and the freedoms that we all enjoy
Across this beautiful land


I worked hard and I fight hard for the old red, white and blue
And I’ll die a whole lot harder if it comes to where I have to
I’m a flag waving patriotic nephew of my Uncle Sam
A rough riding fighting Yankee man


And when I see old glory waving
I think of all the brave men
Who have fought and died for what is right and wrong


And when I see old glory burnin'
My blood begins to churnin'
And I could do some fightin’ of my own


I don’t believe in violence, I’m a God fearing man
But I’d stand up for my country just as long as I can stand
'Cause I’m a flag waving patriotic nephew of my Uncle Sam
A rough riding fighting Yankee man


I’m a flag waving patriotic nephew of my Uncle Sam
A rough riding fighting Yankee man
And I enjoy the liberty of being what I want to be
And achieved in many goals that I can


I was taught to turn the other cheek, but daddy used to say
Walk soft and pack a big stick, but never walk away
I’m a flag waving patriotic nephew of my Uncle Sam
A rough riding fighting Yankee man


And when I see old glory waving
I think of all the brave men
Who had fought and died for what is right and wrong


And when I see old glory burnin'
My blood begins to churnin'
And I could do some fightin’ of my own


'Cause I love all my brothers and we're proud of our group
We’ve got the greenest country here on God’s green earth
And I’m a flag waving patriotic nephew of my Uncle Sam
A rough riding fighting Yankee man


_

----------


## Guest

> [/video]
> Рина, уже посмотрела серял Девять Жизней Нестора Махно?


Da. Ya nachal smotret film.  (Don't have my keyboard on the laptop)

----------


## kilgram

> Da. Ya nachal smotret film.  (Don't have my keyboard on the laptop)


Ah ok  :Smile: 

Хорошо, ты скажешь что ты думаешь.

А, у меня нет русская клавиатура. Я использаваю фонетическую клавиатуру (yawerty).

Если бы ты хотешь установить фонетическую клавиатуру
http://winrus.com/kbd_e.htm#p1251

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

I think kilgram and Rina have been abducted by aliens.

----------

kilgram (03-03-2013)

----------


## Guest

Eta interesno. Ya ne znal etogo cheloveka pre Sovietski vlasty. Spacibo!

----------

kilgram (03-03-2013)

----------


## kilgram

> I think kilgram and Rina have been abducted by aliens.


Yeah, by Russian aliens. That are the worst because they are aliens and red  :Smile:

----------



----------


## Guest

> I think kilgram and Rina have been abducted by aliens.


He wants to become better at Russian and I like having someone to talk to, so...only now I don't have my computer with the keyboard so I have to transliterate from Russian.

----------

kilgram (03-03-2013)

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> He wants to become better at Russian and I like having someone to talk to, so...only now I don't have my computer with the keyboard so I have to transliterate from Russian.


Ah. I kinda gave up on speaking other languages for now, since @Fearandloathing basically told me my French was terrible (stupid French teacher) and I don't know anyone who speaks conversational Norwegian or (transliterated) Hebrew  :Tongue:

----------


## Guest

> Ah. I kinda gave up on speaking other languages for now, since @Fearandloathing basically told me my French was terrible (stupid French teacher) and I don't know anyone who speaks conversational Norwegian or (transliterated) Hebrew


Did you like Zlo?  Back when I was in undergrad that was the biggest band in Russia.  They had this song "Nebo" that was the biggest hit and you couldn't go anywhere in Moscow that you didn't hear it coming through speakers.

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> Did you like Zlo?  Back when I was in undergrad that was the biggest band in Russia.  They had this song "Nebo" that was the biggest hit and you couldn't go anywhere in Moscow that you didn't hear it coming through speakers.


Oh, I love it. I liked that song the first time you linked it, and I like it now.

----------


## Fearandloathing

> Ah. I kinda gave up on speaking other languages for now, since @Fearandloathing basically told me my French was terrible (stupid French teacher) and I don't know anyone who speaks conversational Norwegian or (transliterated) Hebrew


My Hebrews sucks...

But I can do a bit of Cantonese....enough to get fed if not laid...

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> My Hebrews sucks...
> 
> But I can do a bit of Cantonese....enough to get fed if not laid...


I can ask for food, the bathroom, and my pants in Spanish  :Tongue:

----------


## kilgram

> I can ask for food, the bathroom, and my pants in Spanish


Hahaha. your pants in Spanish?

Well you know much more Spanish than Hebrew myself  :Smile: 

And asking food, bathroom or pants in Spanish is really simple.

Hambre, Comida!!! Ya!

Me meo, el baño

Mis calzoncillos?

----------



----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> Hahaha. your pants in Spanish?
> 
> Well you know much more Spanish than Hebrew myself 
> 
> And asking food, bathroom or pants in Spanish is really simple.
> 
> Hambre, Comida!!! Ya!
> 
> Me meo, el baño
> ...


Er...Mexican Spanish, not Spain Spanish  :Tongue:

----------

